# Doe anyone sell slimline TJETS anymore?



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Was looking online to see if anyone sells slimline chassis anymore acn't seem to find any except fro 1 on ebay for $31

Roger Corrie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Roger, that sounds cheap... I picked up several N.O.S. ones and was watching some that went for big dollars on the "BAY".


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd have to agree. $ 30 seems like a reasonable price for a good running slimline chassis.

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they are getting so hard to find, and it seems no one liked them a few years ago. I grabbed some from someone here on hobbytalk for a great price.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> they are getting so hard to find, and it seems no one liked them a few years ago. I grabbed some from someone here on hobbytalk for a great price.


I've got a few,.. not very impressed w/ them....
waiting on Dash-Dan's version w/ it comes out B4 I get anymore bodies...
just my 2 cents :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

get a few sets of wizzard brushes from ratherboring on ebay. and "nutherize" the chassis. If you don't know what nutherizing is, lets just say a nice deep cleaning and polishing of all parts.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> I've got a few,.. not very impressed w/ them....
> waiting on Dash-Dan's version w/ it comes out B4 I get anymore bodies...
> just my 2 cents :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


New motor brushes good lapping of everything paying especial attention to crown gear most slimlines are too tight the boss rubs bad and needs work.

A trick weird Jack told me about was to set the chassis up vertically with the rear wheels on the table holding them between your thumb and fore finger and let the chassis drop flat you will see the tight ones that need work. They can be tuned to run and beat hotrod tjets


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> I've got a few,.. not very impressed w/ them...


Hey, Bubba, why don't you sell them to Roger, or trade him for some of his beautiful bodies that you can put on the Slim-Dans when they get here?

-- D


----------

